# 1998 Nissan Maxima GLE/SE



## Sinders (Jul 8, 2005)

I just bought a used 1998 nissan maxima gle/se, and it says for peak performance i should use atleast a 91 octane. Does this mean that i should only use a 91 octane or would 87 be sufficient?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

87 is enough...unless when u hear a pinging or knocking noise dirung acceleration or uphill u should upgrade. my suggestion would be to let ur tank almost empty then put 5/10$ in gas and see how that worksif u hear the a noise that doesnt sound right u should upgrade. If u want to learn a bit about octane go to the link below.

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/question90.htm


----------



## Sinders (Jul 8, 2005)

thank you.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The engine will operate at reduced performance with 87 octane.

However, whether or not _you_ can _tell_ is another story. I can feel the engine retarding timing at high RPM when I put 87 octane instead of 91 octane in.


----------

